# Solo due cose [RISOLTO]

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei saper due cosine:

1) e' possibile lanciare un emerge in modo che utilizzi un file make.conf totalmente diverso da quello in /etc. ? (non mi dite di usare USE=, plaese  :Wink: )

2) una cosa che non sono mai riuscito a trovare in giro e' un modo da CLI di sapere non solo quando e' stato modificato per l'ultima volta un file, ma anche quando e' stato creato, e a quando risale l'ultimo accesso. Possibile che m$ sia meglio di UNIX ???

Ciao

LeoLast edited by leon_73 on Wed Aug 20, 2003 7:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sym

Per la prima: non puoi creare un link /etc/make.conf che punti ad un tuo file? Ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## Ginko

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 2) una cosa che non sono mai riuscito a trovare in giro e' un modo da CLI di sapere non solo quando e' stato modificato per l'ultima volta un file, ma anche quando e' stato creato, e a quando risale l'ultimo accesso.

 

ho sempre pensato  che ls sia in grado di mostrare tutte queste informazioni. Hai guardato 

```
info ls
```

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

>  Possibile che m$ sia meglio di UNIX ???

 

Aaargh, questo non lo dovevi scrivere   :Evil or Very Mad: 

--Gianluca

----------

## cerri

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 1) e' possibile lanciare un emerge in modo che utilizzi un file make.conf totalmente diverso da quello in /etc. ? (non mi dite di usare USE=, plaese )

 

Perche'?

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 2) una cosa che non sono mai riuscito a trovare in giro e' un modo da CLI di sapere non solo quando e' stato modificato per l'ultima volta un file, ma anche quando e' stato creato, e a quando risale l'ultimo accesso. Possibile che m$ sia meglio di UNIX ???

 

Prova a ridire una frase del genere e verrai fustigato.

```
$ man stat

$ stat -c'%n %x%y%z' $NOMEFILE

$ for VAR in `ls`; do stat -c'%n %x%y%z' $VAR;done
```

----------

## leon_73

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Perche'?

 

Ho preparato un file molto diverso da quello originale per un programma che mi sta dando dei problemi che voglio ricompilare senza strip... e poi era piu' per curiosita' che altro (magari una qualche funzionalita' "nascosta"  :Wink:   se non c'e' modo, non e' grave, mi giostro con due file.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Prova a ridire una frase del genere e verrai fustigato.

 

Volevo solo essere un po' provocatorio  :Twisted Evil:   Sono certo che i due mondi non sono nemmeno paragonabili  :Wink: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ man stat
> 
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio per il comando, che non conoscevo. Che tu sappia pero', a parte stat, esiste un comando UNIX/POSIX standard (tipo ls) , che si possa trovare su un qualsiasi *nix, proprietario e non. So che si potrebbe compilare, ma non sono root e su di una macchina di produzione raramente trovi un compilatore  :Wink: 

Ciao e grazie

Leo

----------

## shev

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti ringrazio per il comando, che non conoscevo. Che tu sappia pero', a parte stat, esiste un comando UNIX/POSIX standard (tipo ls) , che si possa trovare su un qualsiasi *nix, proprietario e non. So che si potrebbe compilare, ma non sono root e su di una macchina di produzione raramente trovi un compilatore 
> 
> 

 

Ottieni quasi lo stesso output del comando postato da cerri dando un banale:

```
ls -lh --full-time $nome_file
```

man ls è tuo amico

----------

## koma

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 2) una cosa che non sono mai riuscito a trovare in giro e' un modo da CLI di sapere non solo quando e' stato modificato per l'ultima volta un file, ma anche quando e' stato creato, e a quando risale l'ultimo accesso. Possibile che m$ sia meglio di UNIX ???

 

Prova a ridire una frase del genere e verrai fustigato.

[quote]

Sono pienamente daccordo

----------

## cerri

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Ho preparato un file molto diverso da quello originale per un programma che mi sta dando dei problemi che voglio ricompilare senza strip... e poi era piu' per curiosita' che altro (magari una qualche funzionalita' "nascosta"   se non c'e' modo, non e' grave, mi giostro con due file.

 

Vabbe', ma continuo a non capire perche' non usare USE, FEATURES e CFLAGS...  :Wink: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio per il comando, che non conoscevo. Che tu sappia pero', a parte stat, esiste un comando UNIX/POSIX standard (tipo ls) , che si possa trovare su un qualsiasi *nix, proprietario e non.

 

Certo, si chiama stat  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sym

Umh...a quanto pare non ho ben capito la prima domanda di leon...sorry   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## leon_73

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ottieni quasi lo stesso output del comando postato da cerri dando un banale:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ls a volte e' molto diverso da sistema a sistema, Non pensare che GNU e' ovunque  :Wink: 

Se vuoi ti posto il man di solaris, e da casa do un occhio anche a quello di openBSD (che non mi ricordo se l'hanno ritoccato o meno - ps ad esempio ne sono sicuro)

Leo

----------

## leon_73

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo, si chiama stat 

 

Sulle macchine sun che abbiamo noi non ce l'hanno installato :'''-(

Leo

----------

## Ginko

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Se vuoi ti posto il man di solaris, e da casa do un occhio anche a quello di openBSD (che non mi ricordo se l'hanno ritoccato o meno - ps ad esempio ne sono sicuro)
> 
> Leo

 

ps su BSD non e' stato ritoccato. La differenza e' he alcuni *NIX sono BSD derivati altri sono SystemV.

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ls a volte e' molto diverso da sistema a sistema, Non pensare che GNU e' ovunque 

 

Tranquillo, non c'è bisogno di dirmelo, ho discreta esperienza anche su altri *nix. Semplicemente mi pareva di capire che chiedessi un comando "tipo ls" (parole tue, l'hai anche citato come esempio), quindi t'ho fatto notare che anche ls ti da quelle info che cercavi. Poi per avere informazioni sulle diversità con altri sistemi "man ls è tuo amico", ma in ogni caso la maggior parte delle utility gnu per quanto riscritte ricalcano le funzionalità dei comandi originali unix (certo a volte potenziati), e dubito che gli originali non ti permettessero di vedere certe cose...

 *Quote:*   

> Se vuoi ti posto il man di solaris, e da casa do un occhio anche a quello di openBSD (che non mi ricordo se l'hanno ritoccato o meno

 

Tranquillo, non c'è bisogno, ne ho almeno tre diversi solo su questa macchina (Gentoo, Solaris, OpenBSD)  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: ho controllato su OpenBSD, c'è il comando tale e quale, al posto di "--full-time" si usa "-T". Come vedi cambia poco o nulla, esiste il man per questi dettagli  :Wink: 

----------

## maur8

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Ho preparato un file molto diverso da quello originale per un programma che mi sta dando dei problemi

 

se ho ben capito hai modificato l'ebuild originale, giusto?  *leon_73 wrote:*   

> che voglio ricompilare senza strip...

 

prova con 

```
FEATURES="nostrip" emerge nomepacchetto
```

Così non devi cambiare il file /etv/make.conf ogni volta e questo vale per tutte le variabili del file (quindi le USE, CFLAGS, ecc..).

Spero sia la risposta giusta al problema...

Ciao!

----------

## leon_73

Al fine di chiudere di questo post prima che diventi un flame   :Wink:  e per lasciare traccia ai posteri...

1)  Ho capito che non c'e' modo di passare un make.file diverso da quello in /etc (per la cronaca, al massino si passano i parametri prima tipo:

```
USE="vari_valori" FEATURES="altri_valori" emerge nomepacchetto
```

)

2) Sui sistemi che non hanno i comandi GNU, sapere "le date" di un file, non sempre e' possibile.

Sulle SUN che uso io (SunOS 5.7) al massimo di possono ricavare con ls 

```
ls -l = time of  last  modification

ls -cl = time of last modification of the i-node

ls -ul = time of last access
```

Comandi che gia' conoscevo  :Smile:  ma non ho ancora trovato il modo per sapere il momento della creazione del file stesso. Per ottenere tutti i dati si puo' usare il comando stat, anche se non ho avuto modo di appurare se e' un comndao GNU o e' precedente.

Grazie a tutti comunque

Leo

PS per maur8

il file nuovo era il make.conf e non l'ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Al fine di chiudere di questo post prima che diventi un flame

 

Non mi pare la discussione stia degenerando in un flame, comunque, ovviamente, se ciò dovesse avvenire la thread verrebbe lockata.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi pare la discussione stia degenerando in un flame

 

Anzi, imho era anche molto interessante come discussione, quindi se qualcuno ha altri trucchi/consigli/aggiunte per me può anche continuare a dirceli, di imparare cose nuove non ci si stanca mai

----------

